# Wood stove in garage(in Canada); here's what WETT has to say



## Swedishchef (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey guys

I know there has been discussion about if you can (should) or can't (shouldn't) install a wood stove in a garage. Here's the answer in a report from WETT Canada.

http://www.wettinc.ca/WETTNLWinter2010.pdf

Happy reading!

Andrew


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jul 14, 2012)

Interesting. I thought at first why not as long as you install it according to code. The article does bring up some good points though about things that could happen in a garage that wouldn't be likely inside a house.


----------



## nate379 (Jul 14, 2012)

What, no one else had rebuilt a snowblower engine on the kitchen table?  Hey, it was -15* and I didn't have a garage!



Wood Heat Stoves said:


> The article does bring up some good points though about things that could happen in a garage that wouldn't be likely inside a house.


----------



## begreen (Jul 14, 2012)

Ah, nope, and if I did the gas tank would not be included. But the kitchen table would probably be the last place I would do it. (We don't have one,  )


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 14, 2012)

I found it to be interesting and logical. I also liked the height regulations for the stove install to ensure that it is above the fume area to help prevent a catastrophy!

Kitchen tables are no good for snowblower repairs. However, the livingroom floor is a perfect spot! 

Andrew


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jul 14, 2012)

I like to work on my chain saw in front of the TV so the coffee table in the living room works great.


----------



## Redbear86 (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't know many people around here who don't have a heater with a flame source in their shop


----------



## rkshed (Jul 15, 2012)

Ha haa haa.
I thought I was the only one working on carbs in the living room. It gets cold up here!
I have used a salander heater in the garage but the door and windows are open. Not the safest but if I need to work on a bike, it has to happen. I do move the gas cans outside though.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 15, 2012)

nate379 said:


> What, no one else had rebuilt a snowblower engine on the kitchen table? Hey, it was -15* and I didn't have a garage!


 
"Honey, come get this transmission out of the tub, so I can take a shower!"
  -- Foxworthy


----------



## nate379 (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't have much for flammables in teh garage actually.  Other than my solvent tank and a few cans of paint, everything else is stored in another building.  Garage has floor heat.


----------



## BoilerMan (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd say floor heat or a unit heater are the safest in a garage.   There alot of wood stoves in garages around here too.  Insurance will not cover those places if they catch wind of it though.

TS


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 16, 2012)

I understand and believe that US code prohibits the solid fuel burner in a "garage". What's a garage? Is it any building that has a door large enough for a car? I use the mandoor to bring motorcycles into my shop and I certainly could store gasoline jugs and/or wash parts in gasoline whether there was a large door or not. I do believe that the code is stupid and largely ignored which of course encourages non-compliance with other sections of the code.

So it is okay to weld, run a torch, store gasoline, splash gasoline, all while drinking beer in the garage. You can heat with automatically controlled open flames, run open flame water heaters, and furnaces unattended, but you can't heat with solid fuel. 

Pellet stoves are prohibited but oil furnaces are not. Why is this? Both are thermostatic, both burn carbon fuel, both make toxic exhaust, both have flames in a chamber.


----------



## Realstone (Jul 17, 2012)

Love the avatar Swedishchef. Is there any relationship between it and your maintenance/heating habits?


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 17, 2012)

I think common sense should dictate what/where you can install a stove. Some people have gas cans 20 feet from their wood stove in the house along with pressurized bottles of VOCs (volatile organic solvents) and other flammable liquids. Either way, my insurance company is game to let me install the stove in my garage! Yay!

Realstone: LOL. If you ask my wife, yes my avatar is on par with heating habits. It is cold where I live...and I have a 1300 sqft house with the stove in the basement. My stove heats my basement and my house. Average electricity bill is $88 a month.  ALl jokes aside, it is because I am a firm believer in nuclear energy but I don't get many empathize with me on that subject...

Andrew


----------



## Realstone (Jul 17, 2012)

Swedishchef said:


> ALl jokes aside, it is because I am a firm believer in nuclear energy but I don't get many empathize with me on that subject...
> 
> Andrew


I'm with you.  It's our best option but it is not popular with today's culture.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hogwildz and I live within pissing distance of the nuclear plant recently found to be "most likely damaged in an earthquake", by the US DOE.  I'm a fan of nuclear energy, but would sure like to see our 40+ year old plants updated or replaced!  Unfortunately, it's a hot-potato topic for almost anyone running for public office, avoided at all costs.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 18, 2012)

I was a naval architect for awhile working on nuclear subs and ships. The cruisers even had two reactors. Sent plenty of each to the boneyard but what I learned is that nuclear reactors have no emissions, plentiful fuel source, are rugged, portable, and safe enough to be in a place where they'll be shot at. I like hydroelectric too but nuclear is where we'll be when we wise up.

I'm hoping it goes like diesel engines. When the first bad ones came out in cars (the converted chevy 350) it ruined the technology for a generation. Now the new diesels are superior and much liked by those of us too young to have experienced the horrors of the emergence of that technology.


----------



## Realstone (Jul 18, 2012)

Joful said:


> Hogwildz and I live within pissing distance of the nuclear plant ...


Is that visible at night?


----------



## Ashful (Jul 18, 2012)

Realstone said:


> Is that visible at night?


 
What?  No "full moon" pun in there?


----------



## Realstone (Jul 18, 2012)

Joful said:


> What? No "full moon" pun in there?


I must be off my game.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 19, 2012)

I love how everyone is like "windmills are the best!" Really? Anyone know the halflife decomposition for fiberglass blades and steel towers? How much energy did it take to make them? The florest cutting for the roads? What about the electromagnetic waves given off by the generators? Some people say "go solar power". Well, unless you have sun every day for 24 hours you need to store the energy. The last time I checked, sulfuric acid is the best battery acid...where does that go after the life ofthe battery?!

I live in Quebec and right now hydroelectric and wind is where it is. Ontario produces 50% of it's electricity from nuclear energy...nobody is complaining?! Just upgrade safety standards as you go, get competent engineers working and you'll have a great energy source!

It's all about nuclear energy...and trees!

(mind you, I am a fan of hydrogen...combustion gives water!)

A


----------



## nate379 (Jul 19, 2012)

The acid is recycled as well as the lead and the plastic.  Batteries are nearly 100% recyclable.

Don't need sun every day, just light.  The panels still make power if it's cloudy.  How do I know?  I have about $10,000 worth of them on my roof... it's what makes my power.



Swedishchef said:


> I love how everyone is like "windmills are the best!" Really? Anyone know the halflife decomposition for fiberglass blades and steel towers? How much energy did it take to make them? The florest cutting for the roads? What about the electromagnetic waves given off by the generators? Some people say "go solar power". Well, unless you have sun every day for 24 hours you need to store the energy. The last time I checked, sulfuric acid is the best battery acid...where does that go after the life of the battery?!


----------



## Realstone (Jul 19, 2012)

Swedishchef said:


> I love how everyone is like "windmills are the best!" Really? Anyone know the halflife decomposition for fiberglass blades and steel towers? How much energy did it take to make them? The florest cutting for the roads? What about the electromagnetic waves given off by the generators? Some people say "go solar power". Well, unless you have sun every day for 24 hours you need to store the energy. The last time I checked, sulfuric acid is the best battery acid...where does that go after the life ofthe battery?!
> 
> I live in Quebec and right now hydroelectric and wind is where it is. Ontario produces 50% of it's electricity from nuclear energy...nobody is complaining?! Just upgrade safety standards as you go, get competent engineers working and you'll have a great energy source!
> 
> ...


Not to mention that solar and wind are inconsistent, and...  If I go on any further, this conversation will get swept to the ash can.


----------

